# Aneuploidy Screening or Not



## bobbi (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi Peter

Thanks for your reply to my last post. As we are embarking on our 8th fresh cycle, we want to do everything we can.

Our last one we had 13 fertilised embryos, there were 4 normal after aneuploidy screening, however after putting 3 of those back at day 5 it failed. 

We are looking to do egg share on a short protocol this time but our consultant has recommended not bothering with aneuploidy as there were so many normal ones and he has advised putting 3 back on a day 3, I feel quite dubious and feel its not a step forward, although I do think its probably an implantation problem not an embryo problem.

What do you think Peter?

Feel in a bit of a dilemma.

Bobbi.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

bobbi said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Thanks for your reply to my last post. As we are embarking on our 8th fresh cycle, we want to do everything we can.
> 
> ...


----------

